# Hand Operated Crimping Tool



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking to purchase a good hand operated crimping tool. Must be able to crimp at least up to #2 Aluminum. Any suggestions? Ilsco makes one, Type ILC-10-N, any reviews on this one? It looks a little light (weak) in construction.

TIA


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess the industry standard is one the the TBM crimpers. Probably the TBM5, in most cases.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I guess the industry standard is one the the TBM crimpers. Probably the TBM5, in most cases.


Thanks Mark, is there a web site, please?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Click here.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Click here.


 
Thanks again Mark,

What I'm looking for is one a little smaller, one that can be used with one hand. As long as it can crimp #2. The Ilsco is kinda what I'm looking for but one that is better built. But, thanks again. 

Anyone ever use the Ilsco crimper?


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a Greenlee K111 and it works good. I like it, I like it alot :thumbsup:

http://www.toolup.com/greenlee/k111.html


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the following tnb tool for most of my smaller stuff.

http://tnblnx3.tnb.com/emAlbum/albums//us_resource/gm8235lr_ck1.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Thanks again Mark,
> 
> What I'm looking for is one a little smaller, one that can be used with one hand. As long as it can crimp #2. The Ilsco is kinda what I'm looking for but one that is better built. But, thanks again.
> 
> Anyone ever use the Ilsco crimper?


Oh, okay.

If you want to do it one-handed, the TBM21E is what I use. It's no longer made, and was replaced by the TBM45S, which is just an ergonomic version of the 21E. 

That ILSCO one you referred to looks like the ordinary universal 9" crimper frame that every manufacturer seems to make, with a set of dies to crimp power terminals. I had such a hell of a time finding a link to one on the net that I would never want to own one. There's value in owning "normal" things that you can get pieces and parts for when you need them.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Rich R said:


> I use a Greenlee K111 and it works good. I like it, I like it alot :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee/k111.html


Rich, I see that this greenless crimper will crimp up to #1 copper. Will it crimp #2 Aluminum conductors.

I need it for 100amp service entrance conductors. To hard up on a ladder trying to crimp these conductors with crimper's that require using two hands.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> I need it for 100amp service entrance conductors. To hard up on a ladder trying to crimp these conductors with crimper's that require using two hands.


Why didn't you just say that in the first place? 

If you're crimping service conductors one handed, the standard tool for that is the Burndy OH-25. It does both the Insulink and the Linkit service taps. If you want to do H-Taps and C-taps one handed, you're going to need a battery crimper.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Why didn't you just say that in the first place?
> 
> If you're crimping service conductors one handed, the standard tool for that is the Burndy OH-25. It does both the Insulink and the Linkit service taps. If you want to do H-Taps and C-taps one handed, you're going to need a battery crimper.


Who makes a good battery crimper for services?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> Who makes a good battery crimper for services?


Burndy, Huskie, and Greenlee all make a nearly identical battery crimper. It's just a MD6 head on a battery tool with a worm gear.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

are all of those battery crimpers in the $3000 price point?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> are all of those battery crimpers in the $3000 price point?


Maybe suggested retail. They typically sell in the 1500 to 1800 dollar range. The one's that look more like a "gun", that have a larger crimping force and greater connector range are closer to 3 grand.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought you where talking about the one that looked like a gun - then the pic came up. The gun is more versitile from reading the catalogs.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Why didn't you just say that in the first place?
> 
> If you're crimping service conductors one handed, the standard tool for that is the Burndy OH-25. It does both the Insulink and the Linkit service taps. If you want to do H-Taps and C-taps one handed, you're going to need a battery crimper.


Now that what I'm looking for!!  We use barrel connectors and this looks like it will work just fine. Thanks!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Greenlee Gator. Holy crap does it make life great...I've used it for crimps #8 all the way up to 750. Probably goes bigger, works like a champ.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Greenlee Gator. Holy crap does it make life great...I've used it for crimps #8 all the way up to 750. Probably goes bigger, works like a champ.


 I got one on my job now. Man I love that thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

panduit crimpers also wago crimpers


----------

